#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Μετατροπή διατομής με στρογγυλευμένες γωνίες σε διατομή από ευθύγραμμα στοιχεία

## Αγάπη

Λίγη βοήθεια....

----------


## Xάρης

Να σε βοηθήσουμε σε τι;

----------


## Αγάπη

Κάνω την πτυχιακή μου τώρα και έχω δημιουργήσει έναν ματαλλικό φορέα στον οποίο έχω επιλέξει στα υποστηλοματα και στα δοκαρια λεπτοτοιχες διατομές. Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι στη συγκεκριμένη διατομή που έχω αποτελείται από δύο C και δεν μπορώ να βρω τα γεωμετρικά χαρακτηριστικά του μονού. Και πρέπει να τα υπολογίσω για να βρώ την ενεργό διατομή. Αλλα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς θα τη μεταμορφώσω σε ευθύγραμμα  τμήματα. Μπορεί να είναι τελείως χαζή η ερώτηση αλλά πραγματικά έχω κολλήσει.

----------


## Xάρης

Θέλεις δηλαδή να βρεις τα γεωμετρικά χαρακτηριστικά μιας σύνθετης λεπτότοιχης διατομής.

Μπορείς να το κάνεις με το χέρι, αν και επίπονο εκτός εάν δεν ζητάς μεγάλη ακρίβεια ή με τη χρήση κάποιου λογισμικού.
Δωρεάν λογισμικό δεν γνωρίζω να σου προτείνω.
Ρώτα τον επιβλέποντά σου καθηγητή.

----------

Αγάπη

----------


## Αγάπη

Υπάρχει μήπως κάποιος που ξέρει ένα λογισμικό που να υπολογίζει τα στοιχεία της διατομής???

----------


## Xάρης

Ένα (όχι δωρεάν) είναι το Section Designer της CSI (Etabs), με το οποίο μπορούμε να ορίσουμε διατομές οποιασδήποτε γεωμετρίας οσωνδήποτε υλικών θέλουμε, με ή χωρίς ανοίγματα και μπορούμε να αναλύσουμε σύμμεικτες διατομές χάλυβα-σκυροδέματος, τοιχοποϊίας-gunite κ.λπ.

----------


## Αγάπη

Μήπως τότε ξέρεις κανένα που να υπολογίζει ροπές αδρανείας τυχούσας διατομής?

----------


## CFAK

Αυτό μπορείς να το κάνεις με το Autocad.
Ορίζεις το περίγραμμα της διατομής, δημιουργείς με αυτό ενα region, και μετά στο inquiry->properties βλέπεις την τιμή των ροπών αδράνειας. 
Προσοχή! Οι ζητούμενες ροπές αδράνειας είναι αυτές που αναφέρονται στον κεντροβαρικό άξονα της διατομής, άρα θα πρέπει να μεταφέρεις το region στο centroid του.

----------

